# MBTI Study: Handwriting and Type



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

All of you people have such beautiful handwriting! It's so pretty to look at.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

brianbsmiley said:


> Just to make things clear, my notebooks from elementary school through college ALL look like this. With little doodles and drawings because I got so bored in class and I just started going into my own mind. (I wonder how I managed to get A's and B's my whole life...)
> View attachment 223130


I always do that in classes too :laughing:

And I felt like out-doodling you since I'm bored mwahaha


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


> I always do that in classes too :laughing:
> 
> And I felt like out-doodling you since I'm bored mwahaha


I'm gonna have to out-doodle you now! Let the doodle wars begin!!! :laughing:


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

brianbsmiley said:


> I'm gonna have to out-doodle you now! Let the doodle wars begin!!! :laughing:


----------



## enfjmedic (Nov 4, 2014)

This is super interesting, thanks for doing this! I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


>


Haha! The ultimate doodle


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

It seems that you are doing this study for fun, but since you are up to it, I'd like to point out a few things that have come to my mind about the method, even though it's an old thread.

Having such a short sentence assigned for the specific purpose of studying the way it was written and having them posted publicly where future participants can see, will certainly affect the result. Other aspect to be considered is how familiar the person is with the english language, since there are people of other nationalities around here.

A longer text would prevent bias and provide more consistent samples. They should be preferably written in another context, not specifically for analysis, about any given subject the person desires, taken from their college notes or grocery list. The content of it may even provide relevant information (for further studies, maybe). It should also be written in the language the person feels more comfortable writing in, as long as an alphabet with (mostly) latin characters is used to allow comparisons.

Anyway, it is interesting to see what is being posted and I'm curious about what you will come up with.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

By the way, my handwriting changes from day to day. Sometimes it's much messier and more script-like, sometimes neater and more print-like, other days, it might be smaller or larger. Mood and energy are determinants of how my handwriting may look on a given day. Perhaps that's a variable you may want to take note of in your research.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

cyberghost said:


> Sure, why not?
> View attachment 223122


Wow, reminds me of my own handwriting a bit


----------



## cyberghost (Oct 28, 2014)

sassysquid said:


> Wow, reminds me of my own handwriting a bit


I do like to loop my the tails on my letters. Yours looks more orderly than mine though.


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Is indecipherable a writing style? Given I have carpal tunnel syndrome, it'd probably not be truly indicative anyway.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't know if you're still doing it, but here goes an addition.









Although I have already used a graphology pointer before. I more or less understand the construct of my handwriting. Just eager to see what you come up with.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muffian (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought I'd responded last month, but apparently not?









It's usually a bit more messy but yeah :tongue:


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

file:///Users/annikafrom/Desktop/handwriting.png


----------



## MikeLloyd (Jul 24, 2014)

So many people here with fake handwriting.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an INTP with with rushed, messy handwriting that doesn't slant in any particular direction. My capital Y's and lowercase k's look interesting.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

It took me an hour to get the photo out of my phone using One Drive. It must be one of the worst applications ever, phew. 









Oh shit, this is an old thread. No I seem really obsessed with this.


----------

